# 2011 500 HO Shimming clutch



## PoPo500HO (Feb 3, 2012)

im about to put thirtys on my ho and was wandering if anyone had some tips on what size shim to go with my ho has ... 2" lift jet kit snorkels, rad kit , and 12" glass pack exhaust ...


----------

